# League of Legends. Awesome dota clone! (HoN players welcome!)



## sethisto (Jan 19, 2010)

So I've been playing it for about 4 days with a bunch of rl/online friends and having a blast. It's an amazing dota clone. Sometimes the heroes cap a little bit too quickly since instead of max level 25 like dota, they are max level 18, but for the most part games are fun and well balanced. 

It fixes a lot of things dota is just not capable of on the warcraft 3 engine, but has some annoying things. Their "brush" system where you can hide in bushes (pretty much the tree dudes stealth if you played dota) is sort of overpowered for some heroes, but its interesting regardless. And it's technically in open beta, so a lot of the features aren't in yet (ranked matches specifically), but the actual gameplay runs flawlessly. 

And it's free if you don't mind playing to unlock the extra heroes. I guess you can pay the price of a normal PC game to simply unlock everything, or buy them individually, but it has been more fun for me to unlock them via playing the actual game. They cycle 10-13 free heroes each week so you will always eventually be able to play everything even if you never unlock any. 

Is anyone else playing it?

I haven't tried HoN yet.  Anyone playing that at all either?  

Heres a link if you are interested
League of Legends Index

And a direct link to signup. 
https://signup.leagueoflegends.com?ref=4b5026316f48c


----------



## Shardshifter (Jan 19, 2010)

I've actually been thinking of trying it out. Never was a big fan of the Wc3 mod tho (never really understood what was so great about it, except for being a very well made mod) 
Im pretty sure a game thats made from scratch for the game style must be allot more interesting that the wc3 mod tho.


----------



## Keshiji (Jan 20, 2010)

LoL is not in open beta anymore. It has been released for a while already.

And no, it's not balanced because top tier heroes pretty much rape lower tier ones, hence why you need to unlock them. Plus, it's not a DotA clone... if it were a DotA clone it would have all DotA heroes and all the items, not like in LoL.

I gave the game a try some time ago and I didn't like it at all. Too slow paced compared to HoN and even DotA. But, good luck for those who want to try it. The LoL community is the best one out all Moba's ones.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 20, 2010)

Keshiji said:


> LoL is not in open beta anymore. It has been released for a while already.
> 
> And no, it's not balanced because top tier heroes pretty much rape lower tier ones, hence why you need to unlock them. Plus, it's not a DotA clone... if it were a DotA clone it would have all DotA heroes and all the items, not like in LoL.
> 
> I gave the game a try some time ago and I didn't like it at all. Too slow paced compared to HoN and even DotA. But, good luck for those who want to try it. The LoL community is the best one out all Moba's ones.



Expensive heroes don't rape cheap ones at all.. The most OP heroes right now are around the middle.  The only one that really rapes is blitzcrank for the more expensive ones, and hes not even close to mid teir udyr or low teir poppy.


----------



## Keshiji (Jan 20, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Expensive heroes don't rape cheap ones at all.. The most OP heroes right now are around the middle.  The only one that really rapes is blitzcrank for the more expensive ones, and hes not even close to mid teir udyr or low teir poppy.



Prob. you're right on that statement. But just keep in mind that in order to do "better" in general, you still need to start with a crappy set of heroes.

It's not like in DotA where most heroes are userful and not vastly overshadowed by others. There are obviously some "TOP TIER" picks, but they are because they are quite annoying and can bring a lot of imbalances in general to the game, hence why people also ban them in competitive games, which is not exactly the same on LoL


----------



## sethisto (Jan 20, 2010)

They rotate the heroes though.  Every week is a new set of 13 free ones.  

Every hero has been available at least once since then.  And the most overpowered heroes just happen to be available this week.  Next week they wont be available.. but they are some of the cheap 450 point ones instead of the 6300 point ones.  A lot of people dont even like the 6300 point ones.. they are expensive because they are considered "hard" to play.


----------



## Keshiji (Jan 20, 2010)

sethisto said:


> A lot of people dont even like the 6300 point ones.. they are expensive because they are considered "hard" to play.



Usually for me a "hard" hero means that in the right hands he can own pretty much everyone, or be the master of support and such (compared to most other "click and win" heroes.) Hence, if you're not good enough with the hero you won't do good at all with him.

Did you play DotA? Think about PotM and her 5 sec stun arrow. Not exactly easy to land, but in the right hands it was very "OMFGish".


Take care!


PD; Thanks also for the clarification. I played LoL during the closed & open beta but ditched it out when it Riot released the game.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 20, 2010)

ahh thats probably why then ;p

Yah I played dota since it first appeared back in Reign of Chaos.

And by hard they mean more technical for the most part, though some of them are pretty basic compared to the mid teir heroes.  It would be like invoker in dota style difficult, where there was a learning curve to the combos and stuff.


----------



## Keshiji (Jan 21, 2010)

sethisto said:


> ahh thats probably why then ;p
> 
> Yah I played dota since it first appeared back in Reign of Chaos.
> 
> And by hard they mean more technical for the most part, though some of them are pretty basic compared to the mid teir heroes.  It would be like invoker in dota style difficult, where there was a learning curve to the combos and stuff.



But then, with the right hands it can own pretty much a lot of other players... compared to some heroes which are quite point and click!


----------



## sethisto (Jan 21, 2010)

Yah, but an equally skilled master yi for example (450pt hero) could easily kill an anivia (6300 points).  More technical doesn't really mean more powerful.


----------



## TehSean (Jan 21, 2010)

It's not a clone.

There are a lot of major differences.

Such as. Persistent upgrades earned through playing and levelling up your account.

Anyway.

This game. I don't know. It creates a feeling where you can feel really powerful and really flimsy at the same time, even as the tankiest tank character.

HoN, however, is pretty much a dota clone with a few heroes that are unique to it. I'd play that over DotA just because of the user interface.


----------



## sethisto (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd totally jump on HoN if it was in open beta ;p

LoL does a lot of things that are really cool though.  And even though I bitch about it, I really don't miss being able to deny stuff.  I get to focus more on killing the other hero instead of denying everything.


----------



## Riis (Jan 21, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Yah, but an equally skilled master yi for example (450pt hero) could easily kill an anivia (6300 points). More technical doesn't really mean more powerful.


 
You have to take into account of each character's strengths and weaknesses as they do play into the outcome of fights, like warwick can easily get shut down whenever he becomes a victim to team attacks often, and Alistar's attacks can forcivly place enemies in harm's way [as will Blitz]. Anivia naturally has VERY low hp right off the bat sso it's very easy to off her if it weren't for her resurrection ability and stun&combo attacks in a 1 on 1, and her attacks don't make it much better against a melee like any of the stealthers and melee if you can't aim, chain, and trigger her moves effectively. You can't just go, "hey look at me! I gotz teir 4!" and expect to win against other lower teir peeps without knowing how to use that charater's strengths effectively. Master Yi has speed buffes [plus attack speed buffes], escaping from him is near impossible without summoner spells. Then again, I find it easy to down him or simply make him back off whenever I play Anivia, since he usually run into my attacks when he decides to wack me, and she's really great for anti range, monster killing, and one on ones at the start. =3


----------



## evilamoeba (Jan 26, 2010)

I play League of Legends! I'm always looking for more people to play with. If the TC or anyone else is interested, send me an IM or a message on my profile.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 26, 2010)

Zilean is the best, because he is a time wizard.

Singed is pretty cool too. 5k health is so much fun to have.


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jan 27, 2010)

With me, it seems that the more you play, the more your skill deteriorates. I played yesterday afternoon in Korea and had little to no difficulty getting into the game - I played Alistar, first, and then Tristana; both games I played them in were victories, and I had plenty of kills with several deaths in between. I just recently got back into a game, and there was this real..."L33T1SH LOL" player who was ragging on me because I racked up 12 deaths with no kills as Kayne (Or someone close to that), and then he went on about how I was the reason the team was losing. I kept my composure, but I just shook my head throughout the match. 

Honestly, I just all-out started sucking at the game when I played it again just earlier.


----------



## Dranslin (Jan 27, 2010)

I played LoL (well still do but Havn't been since my mate has been staying with me... He's got a vendetta against it) and loved it. I tried HoN thanks to the lion up there but I just couldn't get into it... the items are ALL over the place, not to mention the fact that you loose a very large chunk of your money each time you die, on top of the fact that certain heroes just destroy... 

Anyways I'd be very happy to play again with some furs, I'll show you that a good Anivia does, indeed, exist! >D


----------



## evilamoeba (Jan 27, 2010)

Dranslin said:


> I played LoL (well still do but Havn't been since my mate has been staying with me... He's got a vendetta against it) and loved it. I tried HoN thanks to the lion up there but I just couldn't get into it... the items are ALL over the place, not to mention the fact that you loose a very large chunk of your money each time you die, on top of the fact that certain heroes just destroy...



Yeah. The fundamental argument between LoL and HoN is whether these extra game mechanics add to the experience or just serve as a needless distraction from the real game. Last hitting is the main point of controversy here.

Aside from that, LoL also has a much more pleasant in-game interface and a cleaner graphical style. HoN's graphics are superior on a technical level (especially when it comes to particle effects) but it can be pretty difficult to tell what's going on in the heat of battle. (disclaimer: I'm more familiar with the heroes of LoL so this may tint my experience a bit.) On the other hand, LoL's out-of-game interface is _awful_ and missing a draft mode. Given the choice I'd take HoN's server browser any day.

The other differences (hidden elo numbers vs. highly visible ones, matchmaking vs. pick-a-game-from-the-list, summoner level system vs no persistent elements) boil down to personal preferences. I personally feel like it would be a waste to play one game while turning a blind eye to the other.


----------

